# A volte ritornano



## Maravich49 (4 Maggio 2016)

Ciao ragazzi, 
probabilmente nessuno se ne ricorderà ma sono un vecchio utente già dai tempi di Forumfree con il nickname Pr3Dator (mi ero anche occupato di alcune edizioni del Fantascudetto Sky)… il poco tempo, gli impegni, la pigrizia e soprattutto lo squallore di questa società fetida e maleodorante mi hanno frenato dal registrarmi, ma non ho mai smesso di seguire il forum e la Community che da sempre accompagna il mio l’amore per questa maglia… ora sento che è giunto il momento di unire la mia voce alle vostre per gridare all’unisono #SilvioVendi.
A nuovi e vecchi compari, Marco, piacere di conoscervi


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Maggio 2016)

Benvenuto!


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Maggio 2016)

Ciao.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Maggio 2016)

Benvenuto!


----------



## Maravich49 (4 Maggio 2016)

Grazie ragazzi


----------



## Hammer (4 Maggio 2016)

Benvenuto


----------



## robs91 (4 Maggio 2016)

Benvenuto!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (5 Maggio 2016)

Hellcome! Pure io ero anche "di la"


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Maggio 2016)

Benvenuto!


----------



## smallball (5 Maggio 2016)

benvenuto!!


----------



## Maravich49 (6 Maggio 2016)

Grazie a tutti


----------

